# Apple IIe



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

Is it worth anything, Buddy was tossing it...Is there a chip NASA needs in there?:bandit:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If I were you I would keep it, if for nothing else then for its nostalgia. 

But if you do decide to get rid of it, give it to some kid who will find use out of it. If there aren't any kids like that anymore, find a facility that knows how to handle computers since dumping CRT's and other components is illegal in most states.


----------



## adomin1000 (Aug 19, 2002)

You could always try selling it for a few bucks on ebay. If I didnt already have a IIgs, i would of taken it off your hands ;-)


----------



## adomin1000 (Aug 19, 2002)

There's one on ebay right now http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2756520014&category=4610 You can always just watch how it goes and than from there see how much it's prolly worth.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My old school had so many IIgs's. I nicknamed it "Iggy" and it was my best friend through my first 10 years. Not.

I'm not a bleeding heart nancy boy...to feel sorry for an obsolete computer's impending doom? What nonsense. But the sentiment is there, and for me it's undeniable.


----------



## w_grace (Oct 7, 2003)

*Well worth keeping*

I remember the days.....

Well worth keeping, I wrote a BBS system on an old Apple ][ in about 10 hours, users, mail, downloading the lot, so easy to do....

I remember the days..


----------

